# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  ServoCity, mechanical components for use in robotics, animatronics and a wide array of other fields, Winfield, Kansas, USA

## Airicist

> ServoCity is a registered trademark of Robotzone, LLC.


Website - servocity.com

youtube.com/ServoCity

facebook.com/ServoCity

twitter.com/servocity

Owner - Brian Pettey

Derek Dickerson

Projects and products:

Actobotics gripper kits

Servocity Balancing Robot Contest

SparkFun Robotics 101 - Actobotics Challenge!

----------


## Airicist

> Actobotics is a ball bearing based precision building system. The unique overlapping hole patterns allow for virtually unlimited mounting possibilities, and the precision components offer structures with tight tolerances and low friction. The intuitive design makes building easy for both the experienced engineer and novice hobbyist. As you can see from the product categories shown below, the Actobotics line is vast and continues to expand at a rapid pace. We hope you enjoy working with Actobotics as much as we do!


servocity.com/actobotics

facebook.com/Actobotics

twitter.com/Actobotics

Projects and products:

Nomad 4WD Off-Road Chassis kit

Actobotics gripper kits

SparkFun Robotics 101 - Actobotics Challenge!

----------

